# Surefire P7/MCE X80 module



## Chrontius (Jan 24, 2009)

With the sneaking suspicion that close tolerances and thermal paste will solve lamp-to-host heatsinking problems, I'd like someone to take my burned out X80 module and remove the bulb, and seat a modern quad-core LED in it for direct drive on 3 NiCd sub-C cells.

Is anyone willing to kick this idea around for a bit?


----------

